# Tryin' to build a mini-pc



## breikn (Sep 13, 2008)

This'll be used as a winxp computer as an NAS. I picked out components from Newegg, but I can't pick a case :/ I might make one, but that's kinda risky with my limited knowledge. My budget is $400, give or take some. Trying to make it small, like, mac mini small ( http://www.apple.com/macmini/index.html ). Again , give or take a few inches. I prefer newegg, and I can head to frys if need be. 

Here's what I have picked out so far:

mobo http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813121353

cpu http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115029

ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820144165 x2 sticks

fan http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185006

hd http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136218

Dunno what the power supply should be... I tried to pick out compatible ones, but i might have missed something.


EDIT: Tell me if I shouldn't go for something *this* tough as my first project... I don't wanna end up witn a $400 piece of scrap


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the specs and parts are ok, but todays faster cpu's and video cards, hard drives ..... everything runs MUCH hotter than yesteryear computer specs....... systems are alot faster then previously; with faster comes hotter!

I dont suggest anyone try to stuff these parts into a mini computer ...... thats asking for trouble ........ the amount of space you save with a mini case is seldom worth the heat issues you will face!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Linderman has some very valid points to consider. why not spill for something like the mid size tower instead of the full size tower. That way, you can use a full size ATX motherboard and still not have a giant to contend with. In addition, the smaller parts are much harder to get rid of when you want to build a new rig, there is just not the same market for them so you won't get a fair price out of them.

A suggestion is for you to look at something like the Antec Sonata II or Antec Sonata III series. Nice mid-size with plenty of room for all you need and the case is quiet and cool in the way it is designed.

Just my thoughts on this issue, so wanted to pass them along.


----------



## breikn (Sep 13, 2008)

TYVM for the advice. Should I start looking in the http://www.newegg.com/Store/Category.aspx?Category=3&name=Barebone-Mini-Computers category, then? I can't really go for a tower, not enough room to place it anywhere besides the top of my desk :4-dontkno


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What are you trying to use it for just storage or as a PC also?


----------



## breikn (Sep 13, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> What are you trying to use it for just storage or as a PC also?


Mainly for storage, but it'd be nice to use it as an internet browsing and basic editing (ie Text, maybe some image, not too much) machine from time to time. I was looking at something around this size : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856101074


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The problem with all of the mini's is they are using older desktop components with no room for cooling, If somebody made one using laptop components that would solve most of the problems except for cost, the shuttles do work and I think combined with an E2200 and a 1TB drive it may give you what your looking for except for cost. Also Shuttle uses a lot of proprietary components it's like buying a Dell in kit form.


----------



## breikn (Sep 13, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> The problem with all of the mini's is they are using older desktop components with no room for cooling, If somebody made one using laptop components that would solve most of the problems except for cost, the shuttles do work and I think combined with an E2200 and a 1TB drive it may give you what your looking for except for cost. Also Shuttle uses a lot of proprietary components it's like buying a Dell in kit form.


I actually already have an HD, so that's not really an issue. How big of an issue is the cooling factor? I mean, they sell, and they sell well, so they have to maintain some sort of decent temp :/


----------



## breikn (Sep 13, 2008)

Alright... Original plan scrapped due to large chance of having it burst into flames. I'm gonna try and stick to the $400 guideline and I put this together... I still don't have room for anything tower-like, but i have a place for this 

chassis + mobo http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856101059

ram 2 sticks http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146580

processor http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116029
harddrive (I MAY not need this, and as a result would have $100 more to play around with specs, maybe improve cooling or something... I probably WILL need this however...) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136204
Also have a harddrive question... also a http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152134 up on there, 200gbs more storage, and it's cheaper... but what does "bare drive" mean? I figure it doesn't come with the cables or something, but I think the case/mobo combo i chose has cables already, or something... 

Anyways, is any of this compatible, and how hot will it run?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Your building a 5 year old PC?
Try this for a cpu> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116070
Or this > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...072&Tpk=Intel Pentium Dual-Core E5200 2.5 GHz
Note the P4 you have shown needs a heat sink and fan, The E2220 & E5200 comes with one.
This for a HD> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148335

Yes Bare drive means no cable and often the retail version will come with a back up program or a program to image your current disk and move the programs tp the new one.
The P4's were some of the hottest around the CoreDuo and DualCore are cooler.

Also you will need a DVD drive to install the OS and do have an OS or need 1 also?


----------



## breikn (Sep 13, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Your building a 5 year old PC?
> Try this for a cpu> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116070
> Or this > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...072&Tpk=Intel Pentium Dual-Core E5200 2.5 GHz
> Note the P4 you have shown needs a heat sink and fan, The E2220 & E5200 comes with one.
> ...


Doh, haven't even checked out cd/dvd drives. Thanks for bearing with me 

cd/dvd drive (I don't need a burner) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827101131
Another question about CD drives... Should I get IDE or SATA? 

processor http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...072&Tpk=Intel Pentium Dual-Core E5200 2.5 GHz

anything else that I should look into? Are all of the other components compatible?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For $9 I think I would get a burner if you only use it once to back up some data if you should have a hard drive issue it's worth it. Also seeing as it has 2 Sata ports I would use a IDE DVD drive in case you wish to add a second hard drive in the future> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118011

Yes the CPU is on the support list (as bad as shuttle has it hidden it should be know as the secret cpu support list)> http://global.shuttle.com/support_list03.jsp?PI=969


----------



## breikn (Sep 13, 2008)

Adding another HD here is unlikely, but I might eventually, so I'm gonna go with an IDE. Do you know how hot this thing'll run? Will it be an issue? 

Pretty much final components: 
Chassis/mobo- $180
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856101059

Processor- $90
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...072&Tpk=Intel Pentium Dual-Core E5200 2.5 GHz

HardDrive- $90
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148335

RAM- $34 total
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146580

CD/DVD Drive - $25
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118011

Total - 'bout $419 

TYVM For all the help, looks pretty solid


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You want to use 2 sticks of ram, if you run XP or Linux 1 gig is fine but run 2 512's so it will operate in dual channel mode which is faster then single for Vista use 2 1 gig sticks.

It should not be too hot depending on it's surroundings but I can't tell what it has for fans ideally I would want 1 in front pulling cool air in and 1 in the rear blowing hot air out, both low rpm quiet fans.


----------



## breikn (Sep 13, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> You want to use 2 sticks of ram, if you run XP or Linux 1 gig is fine but run 2 512's so it will operate in dual channel mode which is faster then single for Vista use 2 1 gig sticks.
> 
> It should not be too hot depending on it's surroundings but I can't tell what it has for fans ideally I would want 1 in front pulling cool air in and 1 in the rear blowing hot air out, both low rpm quiet fans.


I already factored in 2 sticks of ram... or do you mean that I should use 2 512 sticks for XP? I mean, i'm not overshooting my orig budget by much or anything, I don't see why i'd downgrade ram :/


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No 2 1 gig sticks are fine, I was price watching.


----------



## breikn (Sep 13, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> No 2 1 gig sticks are fine, I was price watching.


Ahh, alrighty then  Again, TYVM for all of the help.


----------

